# Teddy drowning!



## Stitch147 (Oct 18, 2016)

Here's what happens when I take pom bears to have with my lunch. They take a little swim in my butternut squash soup!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 18, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Here's what happens when I take pom bears to have with my lunch. They take a little swim in my butternut squash soup!
> View attachment 2105


Stitch...are you drowning that poor bear and then fishing him out with a Teddy Bear Spoon?...shame on you...talk about add insult to injury...literally...cruelty beyond belief.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 18, 2016)

Poor little thing. That's horrible Stitch. I'll have nightmares now...


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 18, 2016)

Its a Disney spoon, so close enough!!! Im letting him get warm and toasty then munching away on him.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 18, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Its a Disney spoon, so close enough!!! Im letting him get warm and toasty then munching away on him.


As long as it's quick...and pain free...


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 18, 2016)

Definately pain free! Although when you drop them in they fizz a bit so its a bit like they are screaming!!!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 18, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Definately pain free! Although when you drop them in they fizz a bit so its a bit like they are screaming!!!


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...not listening to that...fingers in my ears...la la la la la la ....


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 18, 2016)

Bear necessity simple bear neces..........hang on a minute???????? I did this one yesterday


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 18, 2016)

And I watched Jungle Book last night!


----------



## Owen (Oct 18, 2016)

MURDERER


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 18, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> talk about add insult to injury.


No, it is adding pom bear to soup.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 18, 2016)

Yum, I had me a bag of Pom bears at lunch, no soup though so I considered dropping one in my coffee as an experiment but people were watching and they already think I'm crazy work lady so thought better of it.  Why are there no salt and vinegar bears, now there's a question!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 18, 2016)

Fortunately, it appears that I am utterly ignorant (end of sentence?) about pom bears. Are they some sort of Australian delicacy?


----------



## FergusC (Oct 19, 2016)

Stich I thought you said porn bears and it was WTF!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 19, 2016)

Not Ozzie, they are made by a German company I think - they've been out quite a while but originally it was thought mums would buy them for kiddies - and they did.  But of course you always try something first before you give them to your child and then Grandma says 'They look nice, can I have one to try please?'  LOL

Same as Grandad having to taste-test most Haribo which didn't exist when we were eating sweets at that sort of age!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 19, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Yum, I had me a bag of Pom bears at lunch, no soup though so I considered dropping one in my coffee as an experiment but people were watching and they already think I'm crazy work lady so thought better of it.  Why are there no salt and vinegar bears, now there's a question!



You can get multipacks of salt and vinegar. Tesco do them.

http://www.pom-bear.co.uk/home.html


----------



## Owen (Oct 19, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> You can get multipacks of salt and vinegar. Tesco do them.
> 
> http://www.pom-bear.co.uk/home.html


Genocide


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> You can get multipacks of salt and vinegar. Tesco do them.
> 
> http://www.pom-bear.co.uk/home.html


See what you've started Stitch...now there'll be a rush on Pom Bears...no doubt shortages will occur...the prices will go up...rioting in the street...and it's all your fault.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 19, 2016)

I couldnt get any today!!! And id run out at home. So its monster munch in my soup today.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I couldnt get any today!!! And id run out at home. So its monster munch in my soup today.


And you're surprised...shhhhhhhhhhhhh...don't mention the Monster Munch...there could be a repeat!


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 19, 2016)

He did the munch, he did the monster munch
The monster munch, it was a graveyard smash


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> He did the munch, he did the monster munch
> The monster munch, it was a graveyard smash




It went on in a flash


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 19, 2016)

To get back to the point here:


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> To get back to the point here:




Kill the bear kill the bear kill kill kil........awwwwwww look at the cute ickle fella


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 19, 2016)

He is rather cute. I also have a bear that I microwave at night to keep me warm!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 19, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> He is rather cute. I also have a bear that I microwave at night to keep me warm!


You cruel, cruel woman!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 20, 2016)

The teddies are safe today. Got a soup pot out of freezer last night, put it in my cool bag in fridge, got to work warmed up what I thought was soup and bam bolognaise!!!! I must have used a soup pot when I made it last.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 20, 2016)

Well at least the bears can stand up in that


----------



## FergusC (Oct 20, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I couldnt get any today!!! And id run out at home. So its monster munch in my soup today.


Found where the porn, sorry pom bears went!
B&M were stocked out with them this a.m.


----------



## Carolg (Oct 20, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> He is rather cute. I also have a bear that I microwave at night to keep me warm!


I have a polar bear that loves to be toastie


----------

